# Cleaning the outside



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

In the last few months our Hymer has collected several areas of grey streaks/stains running down the sides. They don't come off with anything I have tried as far as detergents are concerned. They thing that works is a car polish/cleaner. Is there anything easier I can try. I don't have acces to a camper supply store so special products our out.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

McKLords Black Streak Remover. www.mcklords.com
Pete


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi jhelm

Fenwicks Black Streak Remover - it does what you need. 

Available at all Motorhome/Caravan shops.

Cheers

David


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

jhelm said:


> In the last few months our Hymer has collected several areas of grey streaks/stains running down the sides. They don't come off with anything I have tried as far as detergents are concerned. They thing that works is a car polish/cleaner. Is there anything easier I can try. I don't have acces to a camper supply store so special products our out.


But you do have access to a computer.Just order online.

I`m off out today to try some of the Fenwicks stuff,been using Muck Off,its ok on general dirt but dont really get the black streaks off completely.

steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Try Muc-off

Garages, bike shops, DIY stores usually sell the stuff.

Johnny F


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi,

Since you are in Italy, I'd Google "Black Streak Remover" (in Italian - type it into a translator if you don't know Italian). The results will be in Italian and, badabing, badaboom, you'll have more links than a gold watch-chain. Use Google's translator or Babelfish to translate to English. Good luck!


----------



## Snowey1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Try the yellow cream, W5 creme a recurer, worked fine for us, my wife said we bought it at Lidle.


----------

